# Looking for Java fern



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Prefer regular leaf, not needle-leaf.
Not a lot. 
Name your price.
Let me know.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Did you find some? I've got a bunch growing in my 240g if you'd like to stop by and get some.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank you! 
But I'm in McKinney. Maybe this coming week I will be working closer to you. Let's see.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

During the week, we're here every day 11:30am-7pm, and often later. Text me 817-915-8185


----------

